# Idea's for improving public land opportunities



## PaulD (Oct 8, 2012)

Alright, so a good point has been made, public land is limited and crowded, it needs to be fixed. The obvious option is create more of it. The question is how? Does anyone have any good points of starting? In order for this to happen you must have money and political backing. So, who knows how to write a proposal for a grant? Who knows of a grant for habitat improvement and expansion for waterfowl? Who has a connection to a congressman, governer, etc? (don't think Obama would be a good option here...just saying) , who has land they want to give up? Who knows of several WMA's that we could sway the state into giving the funds too? This is the realities guys! Here it is! You want to put your brain and effort were your fingers are, do it here.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Oct 8, 2012)

Funding is definitely a key aspect. I would be for a state waterfowl stamp increase in price if it could create habitat in a linear fashion to what exists for what we pay now. I don't see anybody opposing an increase if they know that the money is going to directly benefit them. We already pay a waterfowl fee, why wouldn't a few more dollars per waterfowler help fund more hunting areas and habitat.  If hunters in south ga can raise enough interest to pass baiting deer it seems like a stamp increase would be easy.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 8, 2012)

Great idea, we'd need to figure out legislation to set it aside though and keep it from going into the general fund of the state. How would we do that?  ....


----------



## Potlicker60 (Oct 8, 2012)

Easy answer, we find a lawyer that loves to duck hunt and wants to work for free. There has to be somebody on here smart enough to figure this out.


----------



## puddlehunter (Oct 8, 2012)

The other question is, are there enough public owned areas that have waterfowl habitat.  There are lots of public areas that hold waterfowl, but a lot of them you can't get to with a motor so that eliminates a lot of those for a lot of hunters.

You could open more small state owned lakes (parks etc) you would have to limit the number of hunters.  Most of our state owned duck habitat is not that big so limiting the number of hunters each day would be a good plan.  Maybe something like dukes creek, you call and get a reservation etc.  I have found that most of our WMA's hold ducks somewhere you just have to find them.  

I'm all for public land managed for waterfowl


----------



## grunter (Oct 8, 2012)

what's the deal with Dan Denton? all we ever hear about is Altamaha. maybe they should expand some there. and isn't there a DU project somewhere on Ft stewart? I've heard the rumor, but never got verification. a lot of those military installations have lakes, creek and ponds that are open to duck hunting. but none of them are managed or advertised in any way

I know there's ponds on a bunch of the barrier islands, ossabaw, sapelo and cumberland. dnr already controls them, why not do a quota type hunt on some of them? lake whitney on cumberland is pretty dang big, dnr builds a few permanant blinds out there and we're ready to rock. even got campsites out there for hunters to stay on, could make it a 2 day quota. the answer isnt going to be in buying more land, it's going to be in manipulating land the state already has. which more than likely doesnt matter cause our state could care less about duck hunting and isnt going to expand waterfowl when they can barely keep up with the only good area they have. every year broke control structures or dikes costs them money and time to repair. hence the reason there was no water for teal season in the snipe ponds


----------



## Potlicker60 (Oct 9, 2012)

I would like to see more non quota areas similar to rhetts and champney. It seems like there should be some area on some of our rivers that could be converted to this.  Old rice farms near the coast? I personally, others opinions may differ, would like to see the money spent on more good hunting areas in the coastal region.  I believe this area would provide the best opportunity for a location to be successful in attracting possible migrating ducks.  I don't live near the GA coast by the way.  Maybe some stuff on the western border of the state??


----------



## Potlicker60 (Oct 9, 2012)

We already have trout stamps, and a waterfowl license in GA.  Does anybody know if this money goes directly to trout and waterfowl conservation?


----------



## andyparm (Oct 9, 2012)

I would love to see more areas like Rhett's and champney. I do live on the coast so this would directly affect me, but it really is the best area with the best opportunities in the state. Ft. Stewart has endless swamps you just have to have clearance and call ahead to make sure the area you want to hunt is open. Rhetts and Champney could be managed a little better to ensure better habitat throughout the impoundments. Butler can be very productive as well. Getting on standby can be a hassle though. I know a few local lawyers that are diehard duck hunters. I'll ask a few questions and see what they think. 

I've wondered why we couldn't possibly plant refuges such as the butler and champney refuge (no hunting areas) with millet or something that ducks will eat that would easily grow in the soil conditions. Cut it before the season starts and flood. No harm because no one can hunt these areas so it wouldn't be like baiting. If anything it would bring more ducks to the area over the years and ultimately make hunting the area more productive. I'm no biologist so I wouldn't know what could grow in the soil conditions but something!!


----------



## PaulD (Oct 9, 2012)

Potlicker60 said:


> We already have trout stamps, and a waterfowl license in GA.  Does anybody know if this money goes directly to trout and waterfowl conservation?



Goes in the general fund.

Good idea's here. Now, how do the idea's turn into actions?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2012)

Take all the Money that is given to DU and Delta Waterfowl in the State of GA and keep it in our state for several years and I wonder what we would have?


----------



## Potlicker60 (Oct 9, 2012)

PaulD said:


> Goes in the general fund.
> 
> Good idea's here. Now, how do the idea's turn into actions?



We need somebody that has knowledge of the political side of this to step up with some good information.  Every year things are pushed i.e. baiting, silencers, etc.  to become new laws.  It seems like a separate state waterfowl stamp should be simple. I would think getting/making sure there is public support and having a state representative on board would be key.  Anybody else have any ideas for action?


----------



## grunter (Oct 9, 2012)

i'll run for state senate, WHO'S WITH ME!?!?!


----------



## trophyslayer (Oct 9, 2012)

who says the government has to be involved... allot of big things are accomplished via free enterprise... examples: the guy from red bull that is about to set a sky dive record. The Dragon X supply rocket that is headed to the space station right now. Very big, Very expensive things that have nothing to do with government funding. I am not the rich guy to make it happen... i'm just saying it might be worth it. DU gets x amount of money from everybody and then spends it in their select few spots... I'd be willing to bet the ratio of how much georgia members donate to the amount actually spent in GA is pretty small compared to most other states.

DU isnt a government entity and they have managed to do very well and make a big difference in waterfowling across the country so why not try to head something up that is Georgia specific?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree with grunter.  All of the military bases offer huge tracts of land, as well as hunting for most common species.  I have wondered why they havent opened up the ponds and swamps as well.  There is a TON of swamp on Stewart.  Hmmm...maybe they're afraid of the liability issue.....lots of hunters + lots of gators = lots of missing hunters haha.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 9, 2012)

*Agreed*

It doesn't necessarily have to be a government funded thing. Or even DU funded. Before DU came along I remember going to the dyke at Rhetts with my dad for 'work days' to get the ramps ready for the season. It was just a private group of people that shared a common interest in duck hunting. That's why I've always felt that a group of people willing to fork over a little money to make things on our WMAs better would be amazing. DU and the DNR do there parts but they are always on a budget and have to make sure certain things are taken care of like cutting and flooding. Planting among other things takes money that may not necessarily be part of the budget. I have always been open to putting up a chunk of change to have good duck hunting right here at home. Of course, we would have to have permission to plant and do upkeep on state land but if it's on our dime I don't see them putting up too much fuss...


----------



## duckbuster (Oct 9, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> I agree with grunter.  All of the military bases offer huge tracts of land, as well as hunting for most common species.  I have wondered why they havent opened up the ponds and swamps as well.  There is a TON of swamp on Stewart.  Hmmm...maybe they're afraid of the liability issue.....lots of hunters + lots of gators = lots of missing hunters haha.



The gators won't mess with you, but the bases don't like people hunting near them. One WMA i hunted often was beside a base and the base had a big influence on regulating it because they didn't want people in there hunting, they believe they should have exclusive access for "training".


----------



## Mark K (Oct 9, 2012)

Before we start new projects let's fix what we already have. I've been drawn for several hunts down south here only to show up and get told "Sorry, no water!!!" If the state could handle the water aspect then private funding could help with the food sources!!

I do like the idea of "adopting" a WMA or body of water and being able to donate either money or sweat to improve habitat. I realize we are not in a major flyway, BUT IF YOU PLANT IT, they will come. We are seeing that more every year on some of the places I have permission to hunt. I'm not a farmer nor do I have access to equipment. All our work is done by hand, so blood and sweat are involved, but the benefits are growing more each year!!

Then comes the hard part of who gets to hunt?? Quota?? Even if you pour money and sweat into it, it won't gaurantee you a spot. If left open to the public then you get the over crowding. BUT, if you had enough of these spots around the state it could relieve some of the crowds. Just think if every WMA had a quota for duck hunts every other weekend?!?!


----------



## andyparm (Oct 9, 2012)

Another good point. The more birds, inevidably the more hunters. Trying a quota system on different parts that have been 'adopted' is a good idea. Say we poured time and money into pond 2 in rhetts or West Champney and it worked out for the best. Apply a quota hunt just to that area. The people involved might not necessarily always benefit from it, but those areas would get rest from constant crowds AND when they were hunted surrounding areas would benefit from the outpour of birds. More resting areas+good food sources=more birds in the area. That's why in my original post on this I said trying the planting in the Refuge areas. No real reason for the birds to leave those small areas but eventually overcrowding of birds will happen and the DNR could always drain em!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2012)

*Thats not exactly correct.*



duckbuster said:


> The gators won't mess with you, but the bases don't like people hunting near them. One WMA i hunted often was beside a base and the base had a big influence on regulating it because they didn't want people in there hunting, they believe they should have exclusive access for "training".


 Some  military bases  are that way but allot of folks hunt on Ft Stewart.  Allot more rules , you got to check in and out and they do set some regulations that dont follow the state regs. But it can be a good place to hunt.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 9, 2012)

It's hard to find a realistic way to help, whether it be up the state stamp price or if a private group comes in and donates time and money because either way the people who are putting money into the project and not benefitting directly are gonna be mad. People who privately donate money and time are going to be mad when someone else who didn't comes in and hunts every day. Then people who pay the extra money for a stamp and only see improvements at WMAs 4, 5, or 6 hours away are not going to be happy either. The only way I can see money staying in a specific WMA is to charge a daily access fee. Somewhat like the parking fees at GA Power lakes. Which still isn't a great idea because you then have to have DNR personel there in order to enforce the rule and make sure people pay the access fee. This also causes controversy for the people who say that they purchase the WMA stamp so they shouldn't have to pay an extra fee on top of that each time they want to hunt a specific WMA. Just my ideas.


----------



## thar31321 (Oct 9, 2012)

The state needs to up the state stamp and go to lottery draw on hunts on wma impoundments. Local DU chapters and delta chapters need to adopt a area to donate the money and labor for the up keep. Not depend on the state to maintain it. There are ducks in GA just takes time, patience, and a little elbow work to make it happen.


----------



## across the river (Oct 9, 2012)

trophyslayer said:


> who says the government has to be involved... allot of big things are accomplished via free enterprise... examples: the guy from red bull that is about to set a sky dive record. The Dragon X supply rocket that is headed to the space station right now. Very big, Very expensive things that have nothing to do with government funding. I am not the rich guy to make it happen... i'm just saying it might be worth it. DU gets x amount of money from everybody and then spends it in their select few spots... I'd be willing to bet the ratio of how much georgia members donate to the amount actually spent in GA is pretty small compared to most other states.
> 
> DU isnt a government entity and they have managed to do very well and make a big difference in waterfowling across the country so why not try to head something up that is Georgia specific?



The vast majority of the money donated to DU from Georgia is always going to be spent outsided of  Georgia because that is where the critical habitat is.  How many ducks you see in Georgia has far more to do with the produton of the beeding grounds than it does with the habitat here. You don't donate to the save the Polar Bear campaign and expect the money to get spent on projects in Tifton.   As far as bang for their buck goes it is always going to be more benefical to invest most of the money outside of GA.   The problem with throwig a lot of money at any projet in Georgia is there will be far more demand for hunting than the location can accomidate.  Who want to pour a ton of money into something that some yahoos are gong to ruin, and the state can't maintain (i.e. fishing creek).  I agree with the private sector aspect however. If you want to do something in Georgia, then get a small group of people together and buy and develope you own spot that you can set up for yourself.  It will still be in Georgia,but you would have far more sucess doing this than you will pouring a bunch of money into smething you have no control over.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Oct 9, 2012)

duckhunter2010 said:


> It's hard to find a realistic way to help, whether it be up the state stamp price or if a private group comes in and donates time and money because either way the people who are putting money into the project and not benefitting directly are gonna be mad. People who privately donate money and time are going to be mad when someone else who didn't comes in and hunts every day. Then people who pay the extra money for a stamp and only see improvements at WMAs 4, 5, or 6 hours away are not going to be happy either. The only way I can see money staying in a specific WMA is to charge a daily access fee. Somewhat like the parking fees at GA Power lakes. Which still isn't a great idea because you then have to have DNR personel there in order to enforce the rule and make sure people pay the access fee. This also causes controversy for the people who say that they purchase the WMA stamp so they shouldn't have to pay an extra fee on top of that each time they want to hunt a specific WMA. Just my ideas.





thar31321 said:


> The state needs to up the state stamp and go to lottery draw on hunts on wma impoundments. Local DU chapters and delta chapters need to adopt a area to donate the money and labor for the up keep. Not depend on the state to maintain it. There are ducks in GA just takes time, patience, and a little elbow work to make it happen.





across the river said:


> The vast majority of the money donated to DU from Georgia is always going to be spent outsided of  Georgia because that is where the critical habitat is.  How many ducks you see in Georgia has far more to do with the produton of the beeding grounds than it does with the habitat here. You don't donate to the save the Polar Bear campaign and expect the money to get spent on projects in Tifton.   As far as bang for their buck goes it is always going to be more benefical to invest most of the money outside of GA.   The problem with throwig a lot of money at any projet in Georgia is there will be far more demand for hunting than the location can accomidate.  Who want to pour a ton of money into something that some yahoos are gong to ruin, and the state can't maintain (i.e. fishing creek).  I agree with the private sector aspect however. If you want to do something in Georgia, then get a small group of people together and buy and develope you own spot that you can set up for yourself.  It will still be in Georgia,but you would have far more sucess doing this than you will pouring a bunch of money into smething you have no control over.



All very good points!


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 9, 2012)

*with the money that goes to du from this state wecould have 10 Rhetts.*



across the river said:


> The vast majority of the money donated to DU from Georgia is always going to be spent outsided of  Georgia because that is where the critical habitat is.  How many ducks you see in Georgia has far more to do with the produton of the beeding grounds than it does with the habitat here. You don't donate to the save the Polar Bear campaign and expect the money to get spent on projects in Tifton.   As far as bang for their buck goes it is always going to be more benefical to invest most of the money outside of GA.   The problem with throwig a lot of money at any projet in Georgia is there will be far more demand for hunting than the location can accomidate.  Who want to pour a ton of money into something that some yahoos are gong to ruin, and the state can't maintain (i.e. fishing creek).  I agree with the private sector aspect however. If you want to do something in Georgia, then get a small group of people together and buy and develope you own spot that you can set up for yourself.  It will still be in Georgia,but you would have far more sucess doing this than you will pouring a bunch of money into smething you have no control over.


Everybody knows that there is one parrish in LA where they kill more ducks than we do in the Atlantic Flyway. I think it would be nice if we spent some of our money in GA. You want to improve wood duck areas partner up with VA,MA, NC snd SC. I want ducks here not in Arkansas or Mississippi. Lets spend some of that Du money in Eastern Canada where we could get some results. I can remember when I could set up across the Savannah river from the Savannah NWR and I could kill a mixed bag  of all kind of ducks Not anymore. The reason is we have lost ground and we aint getin back. Send your money out west and then go out there and pay them a bunch of money to  hunt ducks that we have already spent our money on. I am not saying we should not take care of the pot hole regions but you got to admitt it would be nice to kill some ducks in our state.


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Oct 10, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Everybody knows that there is one parrish in LA where they kill more ducks than we do in the Atlantic Flyway. I think it would be nice if we spent some of our money in GA. You want to improve wood duck areas partner up with VA,MA, NC snd SC. I want ducks here not in Arkansas or Mississippi. Lets spend some of that Du money in Eastern Canada where we could get some results. I can remember when I could set up across the Savannah river from the Savannah NWR and I could kill a mixed bag  of all kind of ducks Not anymore. The reason is we have lost ground and we aint getin back. Send your money out west and then go out there and pay them a bunch of money to  hunt ducks that we have already spent our money on. I am not saying we should not take care of the pot hole regions but you got to admitt it would be nice to kill some ducks in our state.



I agree completely. 

An idea I had to raise money for waterfowl in GA would be to make a Ga Waterfowl license plate. Proceeds from the sale would go into a fund to help waterfowl across the state. Or the state could be divided into zones north, central, south and depending on what zone you live in the money from your tag would go to that specific zone. Have an annual renewal fee etc. Just a thought.


----------



## georgia_home (Oct 10, 2012)

Just remember. In large areas of GA what you're asking for is not really practical. When you move away from the coast, many hours away from a large % of the population, you get lakes and rivers many of which are considered "resort" areas and your competing with a different class of folks in the price war.

The deer places that are public land MOSTLY don't costs with the resort folks for resources. Mountains and pines, long owned by timber folks who don't want house are cheap. Folks with lake houses don't want their places peppered with shot.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok, stick with WMA's. Most WMA's down south have their own equipment. Set aside an area that is a natural wetland area and improve that habitat. Or, create habitat for ducks.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 10, 2012)

Good point Mark, and many others, good idea.

Keep the ide'as coming, those that want to complain take it to another place. This isn't the place for issues without providing solutions. There's a hundred other threads on here to take that too. 
So DU and Delta often (pretty much always) send funds out of state. How do we keep them here and how do we get the DNR and different WMA's to work with us on installing green water dam systems and creating wetlands? FYI, MANY, and I mean MANY WMA's already hold ducks so there's tons of places to start.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Great job*

Wow I'm so proud of you guy's , so many good idea's

      ya'll gonna make me .     


     I will give my fix later.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 10, 2012)

*Down South*

Feeding off the idea of creating more wetlands...
I know that down near the coast we have a lot of old rice fields, some that are actually in the boundaries of the WMA's. Damming them up would be epic but you're talking about BIG money and dealing with the corp. of engineers among other issues. 

Working with what we already have, i think going to the DNR and propsing something. ANYTHING. would be a great start. Guys from around the state just come up with several memos for there respective areas and send them in. Knowing someone on the inside couldn't hurt! Starting conversation with the shot callers is key. If you can get some responses and figure out what ideas they will let us put into action we've got something going. Starting small I think is key. This definitely isn't something that will happen over night.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 10, 2012)

I think the state already owns most of the old rice flds  except the ones the feds own NWR


----------



## thar31321 (Oct 10, 2012)

PaulD said:


> Good point Mark, and many others, good idea.
> 
> Keep the ide'as coming, those that want to complain take it to another place. This isn't the place for issues without providing solutions. There's a hundred other threads on here to take that too.
> So DU and Delta often (pretty much always) send funds out of state. How do we keep them here and how do we get the DNR and different WMA's to work with us on installing green water dam systems and creating wetlands? FYI, MANY, and I mean MANY WMA's already hold ducks so there's tons of places to start.



I'm not familiar with the Delta policies but I have heard that their money is suppose to stay local but don't hold me to that. People also need to realize that DU was put together for the same reason it serves today and that is the pothole regions and breeding grounds up north. SC used to have some good waterfowl practices with their impoundments that we could adopt and I'm not talking about them releasing tame ducks to build populations. 

The thing about spending the money at the coast is all that water is tidal which erodes away alot quicker and causing a lot more money and resources to maintain. Pull out the reg book and there are plenty of wma's that already have waterfowl impoundments but most are grown over, dried up, or just plain gone.

Having a tag is a good idea, it just will never work. That money would go to other funds that the state deems to be more important. I work with state programs(not dnr) and see where some of the grant money ends up. The only way is like I said before, local chapter fund raise and use those proceeds to manage. Its not a over night thing it will be years invested before any good comes from it.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 10, 2012)

I really think a majority of the problem lies with the lack of personnel. I went to scout a dove field last year 3 days before the shoot and the grass/weeds/whatever was planted was taller than I was. They plowed firebreaks and burned it off the Friday afternoon before Saturdays opening day. Needless to say the shoot was a bust. When I questioned the local game management about it they told me they just don't have the people to do the jobs anymore. They concentrate on deer hunting first and if another game animal benefits then good for that animal. Like I stated before, even the waterfowl quota hunts I've been picked for have either been planted with no water, or water with nothing to eat. I even left my name and number and volunteered to help for the following year. I've never been called!! Until the state realizes that there are duck hunters and we spend quite a bit of money doing it, then I'm afraid it's a moot point!


----------



## PaulD (Oct 10, 2012)

So then we need to organize a labor party, come up with a project on the WMA, and get prermission to do it. the only road block you may hit there is if they want to play the "liability insurance" card...which is a joke in my eyes cause they let people out there with loaded guns during unorganized events.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 10, 2012)

*Totally agree*

I agree that they may try to pull the liability thing. 

We'll have to play with what we're dealt this year but now is the time to start organizing, gathering info, and banding together. As soon as spring rolls around get to work. Every town in this state has a core group of duck hunters and every WMA will have specific things to benefit from. Figure them out and work on them. As mentioned before, it will take years of work to get it to a point that we're happy with it but every bit will help more and more.

You get some local help from the hunters in the area before long we have a full blown organization that benefits Georgia hunting only. DU will do there thing and I for one will continue to support them and in turn they will supply the duck factories of the north. Looks like it's up to us to get something started down here. All things like this start somewhere.


----------



## Robk (Oct 10, 2012)

For the Ft Stewart Question,  Here's the direct quote from FS 420-4chapter 2.E. regarding the hunting of waterfowl on Fort Stewart.

e. Waterfowl may not be hunted after 1200 (noon). Evening/roost shooting is prohibited. Duck hunters may hunt ducks from a boat in the rivers and tributaries on FS/HAAF. Firearms may not be carried loaded in powered watercraft. Waterfowl hunters may not discharge a firearm from such craft unless the engine is not running, the "foot" is out of the water, and all forward movement of the watercraft has halted.
f. Hunting is prohibited within 100 meters of the cantonment area. Additionally, hunting is prohibited with 100 meters of any building, fence, or managed fish pond. However, frog gigging and waterfowl hunting is authorized at P-2, P-17, P-22, P-23, P-26, P-28, and P-34. The discharging of a firearm is prohibited within 50 yards of an established road or trail. Hunting is prohibited in the portion of training area A-18 between road 47 and the tank trail that runs parallel to road 47.


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 10, 2012)

Just let me know when y'all want to start working on planting....if enough of us fowlers show up to work maybe the dnr will realize that ducks matter too


----------



## grunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Good luck, I've emailed the head of altamaha twice askin about what I need to do to build a new pullover into 3. havent heard back yet. goin to email him 1 more time and say if I dont get a response, i'll assume there's no permission or requirements and just go build one. dnr has to want to work with you in order to get anything done


----------



## ICU2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

ya know, they already have deer/hog hunts on ossabaw, sapelo and used to do hunts on cumberland. they have the personnel in place already to do hunts, why not throw a few duck hunts in? it wouldnt cost much to put some makeshift blinds in and run it like a quota. have it where you register in advance and it's up to you to get to the islands for the hunts. they all have campgrounds and 2 of em have ferrys that go back and forth. I dont see them expanding into other wma's when they cant keep the ones they have maintained and under control. just look at my Altamaha Joke post and it's clear to see the problems they have there. 

As for military bases, most of them, not all, are open to the public for hunting. the close ones are Ft stewart, Hunter airfield and Naval sub base kings bay. K-bay is one of the most secure bases in the country and they allow deer/hog hunting with archery, shotgun and muzzleloader. I know there's a bunch of big ponds and lakes on there, but they dont allow waterfowl hunting. even though they hold ducks and geese and you can hunt deer all around them. 

All of this is great, and there's good ideas, but realistically, whats the next step? trying to get DNR to work with you is like pulling teeth. the best thing I can think of is start showing up to the dnr public meetings and express our ideas. should we write our congressman? email every top dog in dnr?


----------



## carolinaboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Limit the number of shells. No more skybusting less crippled birds lost. Less ducks educated.

Close duck hunting hrs at noon. Give the birds time to rest, otherwise they will go to places you cant hunt just to get away from pressure even if it is a less desierable place less food cover etc.

Increase local revenue and keep it local. Not du money. Du puts a large portion back into wherever the money come from. But they still have to spend it other places like the deakotas. No money there means no nesting areas and no ducks.

People need to be better hunters. Better scouting will result in less birds beeing run up and pushed into they areas you can not hunt.

Like mentioned before water levals need to come up and they need to stop spraying the grass and releasing grass carp. No food no ducks. Planting food and making it public is dumb unless regulated. If its totaly public everyone will be there and the birds will not be able to use it the way it needs to be.

Change the season till later in the year weather really gets good aroud the time season goes out.

These are just a few ideas.


----------



## across the river (Oct 10, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Everybody knows that there is one parrish in LA where they kill more ducks than we do in the Atlantic Flyway. I think it would be nice if we spent some of our money in GA. You want to improve wood duck areas partner up with VA,MA, NC snd SC. I want ducks here not in Arkansas or Mississippi. Lets spend some of that Du money in Eastern Canada where we could get some results. I can remember when I could set up across the Savannah river from the Savannah NWR and I could kill a mixed bag  of all kind of ducks Not anymore. The reason is we have lost ground and we aint getin back. Send your money out west and then go out there and pay them a bunch of money to  hunt ducks that we have already spent our money on. I am not saying we should not take care of the pot hole regions but you got to admitt it would be nice to kill some ducks in our state.



This sounds great, but realistically you have a couple of major problems that are going to be difficult to overcome.   The first is the number of hunters.   I also remember hunting 20 years ago all across the state with far more success than I often have today.   I also remember going to many major bodies of water and seeing far less people than you see today.   You could find birds and many times no one would mess with them for days if not weeks, and no one ran them off.  You could hunt back then and never see another boat, and today you cross you fingers hoping they don't set up on top of you on a weekday.    Birds on public land get pressured far more than they did years ago, so they don't stick around.   When they get pushed off, they don't come back the next year and bring other birds with them, so the cycle continues downward.  That is just a result of the state population growing from 5-6 million to around 10 million.   Their is far more demand than supply today, so you will never create enough habitat to significantly change that.  To correct this problem you would have to limit the days you can hunt to a couple per week, decrease the limit, have a week on week off season, etc... to reduce the pressure on the birds.  Considering most of that is determined by the feds, you probably aren't going to see a significant change.  If you did manage to create more habitat, you would have to manage it.   Think of the projects we have on public land now, and you can see that is difficult to do.  I applaud the efforts and enthusiasm, but if people actually want to put some real money together to create something, it would be far more beneficial to them and the ducks if they did it on private land.   Once you turn something over to the state, you know how it is going to turn out.


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Oct 10, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Take all the Money that is given to DU and Delta Waterfowl in the State of GA and keep it in our state for several years and I wonder what we would have?



For some one that used to hunt ducks before Jesus was here you'd think you would know Delta allows local chapters to keep a portion of the money they raise.


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 10, 2012)

across the river said:


> This sounds great, but realistically you have a couple of major problems that are going to be difficult to overcome.   The first is the number of hunters.   I also remember hunting 20 years ago all across the state with far more success than I often have today.   I also remember going to many major bodies of water and seeing far less people than you see today.   You could find birds and many times no one would mess with them for days if not weeks, and no one ran them off.  You could hunt back then and never see another boat, and today you cross you fingers hoping they don't set up on top of you on a weekday.    Birds on public land get pressured far more than they did years ago, so they don't stick around.   When they get pushed off, they don't come
> back the next year and bring other birds with them, so the cycle continues downward.  That is just a result of the state population growing from 5-6 million to around 10 million.   Their is far more demand than supply today, so you will never create enough habitat to significantly change that.  To correct this problem you would have to limit the days you can hunt to a couple per week, decrease the limit, have a week on week off season, etc... to reduce the pressure on the birds.  Considering most of that is determined by the feds, you probably aren't going to see a significant change.  If you did manage to create more habitat, you would have to manage it.   Think of the projects we have on public land now, and you can see that is difficult to do.  I applaud the efforts and enthusiasm, but if people actually want to put some real money together to create something, it would be far more beneficial to them and the ducks if they did it on private land.   Once you turn something over to the state, you know how it is going to turn out.



well said and truthful!!


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2012)

I am friends with a state representative. He has a daughter tthat duck hunts, I'll talk with him and see if he has any input on what would be the best route to take.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 11, 2012)

midnightrider4806 said:


> For some one that used to hunt ducks before Jesus was here you'd think you would know Delta allows local chapters to keep a portion of the money they raise.



Take this trash else where! You don't have an idea to make an improvement and want to complain then find another one of these thousand threads on here. 

We can't fix the sky busters and morons out there.....well we could but my idea for that solution isn't legal in this country, so we have to look for other idea's there.  ...though I really like my idea there....a lot....but it's not applicable. 

If Delta isn't putting back 100% then he's got a point. 
If you can't get DNR or WMA management to call you back then get a group together and make it happen. 
To many "can't-s", "Don't-s" and won't-s". Give idea's to make happen. 
Where there is a will there's a way.


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't speak for DU, but I can shed a little light on the Delta Waterfowl portion of the discussion.  Each chapter is allowed to use 25% of the money raised to put to use locally.  Our Middle Georgia Chapter wanted to work on the youth pond at Juliette.  You would not believe the number of hurdles we had to clear.  Background checks, liability issues, and many more that I can't remember.  There is an old water control structure there that has been overtaken by time and no one maintaining it.  We ended up spending the money to host a first duck program with Jim Ronquest giving the kids calling lessons, we also had shooting instruction and allowed them to shoot all the clay birds they wanted.  Given the hurdles needed to be cleared, we felt it was the best use of those funds.  With an organized effort, all the GA chapters have talked about joining together and using those funds for a project like we are talking about here.  

Back to the point though.   It has been discussed on other forums significantly raising the cost of a state waterfowl stamp.  ASSUMING that the majority of those funds be directed towards waterfowl projects there are other benefits as well.  It would in the SHORT TERM reduce the number of hunters, thus temporarily reducing the pressure on the birds.  Where the rubber meets the road is deciding how many hunters are willing to pay $100 for a state waterfowl stamp.  

In my humble opinion what is needed is a convention of some sort, creating a state wide waterfowl initiative.  Representatives from each area of the state get together and create a plan that can be donated to the DNR identifying locations and projects needed.  Think of it like a long term business plan.  The plan would lay out in a report here is where we want to go, here is how we are going to get there, here is how much it is going to cost, and here is how we are going to pay for it.  The DNR could then identify the issues and hurdles they see and come back with what needs to be addressed to put the plan into place.  I gotta get back to work, but I think this would provide some sort of framework for progress to be made.


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Oct 11, 2012)

Burritoboy said:


> In my humble opinion what is needed is a convention of some sort, creating a state wide waterfowl initiative.  Representatives from each area of the state get together and create a plan that can be donated to the DNR identifying locations and projects needed.  Think of it like a long term business plan.  The plan would lay out in a report here is where we want to go, here is how we are going to get there, here is how much it is going to cost, and here is how we are going to pay for it.  The DNR could then identify the issues and hurdles they see and come back with what needs to be addressed to put the plan into place.  I gotta get back to work, but I think this would provide some sort of framework for progress to be made.



This all relies on the DNR actually taking the time look into the proposal. The idea sounds great. One just has to hope the DNR is as willing as we are.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm all for a $100 state stamp and getting whatever we need to make the proposal happen and on the ballet!


----------



## Burritoboy (Oct 11, 2012)

WTRFOWLSBEII said:


> This all relies on the DNR actually taking the time look into the proposal. The idea sounds great. One just has to hope the DNR is as willing as we are.



Squeaky wheel and all that.  

Keep the pressure on and they will act.  It may be to tell you "no," but if you stay on anyone they will eventually give you an answer.


----------



## carolinaboy (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.ducks.org/resources/medi...State Conservation Reports/master/georgia.pdf


----------



## ICU2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

for $100 I better get a back rub and a bikini clad girl retrieving my ducks every weekend. I would think a $15 or $20 state stamp to match the federal one would be a little more realistic. and even after they collect the extra $ from every one of us, it'll be up to the big wigs in ATL to decide how the funds are spent.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 11, 2012)

We need to start small and grow more wood ducks at home. Plenty of WMAs with rivers and lakes could have greentrees and wet-weather waterfowl areas. Relatively straightforward management. Put the boards in, wait for rain, pull boards out.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Oct 11, 2012)

ICU2012 said:


> for $100 I better get a back rub and a bikini clad girl retrieving my ducks every weekend. I would think a $15 or $20 state stamp to match the federal one would be a little more realistic. and even after they collect the extra $ from every one of us, it'll be up to the big wigs in ATL to decide how the funds are spent.



I agree a 100%. Any money that's sent to the state will be lost.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 12, 2012)

Like the man said...assuming the funds go into a waterfowl program.. He's got a good idea. If you are serious about improving waterfowling then $100 is nothing. Heck, if you really duck hunt you spend way more than that a year. Like I've said, y'all take the complaining and "I can't, we can't" else where. This is for positive ideas and actions to solve problems.


----------



## WTRFOWLSBEII (Oct 12, 2012)

Burritoboy said:


> Squeaky wheel and all that.
> 
> Keep the pressure on and they will act.  It may be to tell you "no," but if you stay on anyone they will eventually give you an answer.



True. Someone just needs to set the ground work to get all the waterfowlers together and their voice united. A Ga DU type organization if you will.



Woods Savvy said:


> I agree a 100%. Any money that's sent to the state will be lost.



I agree, there would have to be some way of tracking how funds are spent of who controls it..


----------



## PaulD (Oct 14, 2012)

Lets get together in savannah this week and talk about this guys.


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 14, 2012)

Stop all public land duck hunting at noon. Set up refuge areas. Seriously enforce all hunting laws. Buy and put up duck houses. Just a few suggestions.


----------



## waddler (Oct 14, 2012)

1-KEEP THE GUMMINT OUT of the development and management. The effort must be PRIVATE, and try to get MONEY from the GUMMINT without too many strings attached. 

2- You must concentrate on the whole state, and that means Wood Ducks.

3- There must be an ORGANIZATION. A predetermined structure that can operate to implement your plan incrementally.

4- I suggest a county structure with a separate cell for each county. 

5- The entire plan must be orchestrated 90% around BEAVER PONDS.

6- There are wildlife biologists and university personnel that could be talked into joining and give advice.

7- The key is to acquire and manage the millions of beaver ponds around the state. Begin by approaching the deer lease owners that are waterfowlers. 

8- I was privy to some of the first leasing efforts concerning Paper Company lands by PRIVATE leasing firms. I can envision a cooperative agreement for wetlands both with large private landowners and leaseholders.

9- Fellows, I hate to tell you this, but you are going to have to PAY someone to organize and run this operation, and probably to the tune of 50G per year. Plus you will have to have a skeleton staff with equipment, especially correspondent equipment.

10- Start with ONE COUNTY, get your organization correctly implemented, develop the strategic plan that will be compatible with all other counties, leave enough adaptibility so that counties can orchestrate around their local conditions, determine a step by step process for implementation and make sure that you have 
ONE SINGLE OVERRIDING GOAL!!!​

A balloon cannot be busted by the strongest fist, but succombs effortlessly to a pin. Penetrate the problem with your stragegic plan being so elementary that it cannot be diverted by private agenda, and let it lead to the next documented step of the same character.

A word of caution. You must proceed according to proven Wildlife Management Principles. You are not going to create a Mallard Flyway where there is not the appropriate "on the ground "features. You must seek out and address the "limiting factors" that are limiting the existence of the situation you are trying to bring about.

Professional Wildlife Personnel and Educators will help you not to waste your time, money and effort.

These are my thoughts, I have some experience with moist soil unit production and have actually created them successfully. Yes you can increase the numbers of huntable waterfowl, and no you do not have to have the Gummint.


----------



## across the river (Oct 14, 2012)

waddler said:


> 1-KEEP THE GUMMINT OUT of the development and management. The effort must be PRIVATE, and try to get MONEY from the GUMMINT without too many strings attached.
> 
> 10- Start with ONE COUNTY, get your organization correctly implemented, develop the strategic plan that will be compatible with all other counties, leave enough adaptibility so that counties can orchestrate around their local conditions, determine a step by step process for implementation and make sure that you have
> ONE SINGLE OVERRIDING GOAL!!!​
> ...



# 1 and 10 are probably the most important in my opinion.  As has been mentioned numerous times in this thread, the government can't maintain what they have.  You can't expect any money or projects turned over to them to be used effectively.   You also have to decide exactly what you are trying to do.  Are you just trying to create additional habitat or  create additional hunting opportunities, because I think the approach is completely different.   I'm sure you could build some refuges around the larger lakes  in the state and attract good numbers of birds to them if they are properly maintain, but if you allow hunting on them the birds aren't hanging around long.  If you building or maintaining habitat you plan to hunt and you get a $10,000 donation from one guy and a $100 donation from another, they probably both going to want to hunt it.  You will never build anything big enough or enough of them to accommodate all the hunters.   If you want more hunting opportunities for people I agree that you will probably have to go the beaver pond / wood duck route.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 15, 2012)

PaulD said:


> Lets get together in savannah this week and talk about this guys.



PaulD I'm right down the road from Savannah so if you're serious about getting some people together to bounce some ideas around then I'm all for it. Let me know!

The county by county idea sounds good. I was thinking more along the lines of groups for individual WMAs that they would hunt.  For instance, in SE Georgia there used to be the Altamaha River club which is basically what we are talking about starting. Back then the state used the excuse that planting was a waste of time. That idea can be proven incorrect easily with simple use of the internet. Down here to get started it would be as simple as the DNR letting us plant part of the Butler Refuge. When it is flooded about this time next year, any doubts there would be about planting would be erased. Those birds bring more birds the following year and likewise we plant a bigger area, or a seperate area. It'll work 100% of the time. No worries with hunters fighting over areas they can't hunt. With more birds in the refuge areas there will be more birds in general. I'm not too familiar with waterfowl options on other WMAs around the state, but I'm sure similar practices yield the same results elsewhere.

Wood ducks are probably the bread and butter in most areas especially those along the rivers. Someone else's input concerning what best to do to attract more and keep more wood ducks would be a lot better than mine!


----------



## PaulD (Oct 15, 2012)

Perfect!!! Yeh, lets aim for this one afternoon this week. We can see if people really want to make a difference on this and have some input to offer. I'll figure out somewhere on the southside we can all meet. Perhaps the wing establishment off of HWY 204 and I-95.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Oct 15, 2012)

I would not count on anything from the state as far as money goes. There is a perfect river bottom above Lake Oconee that was offered to the state at a good price to build a duck impoundment similar to Dan Denton. No funds.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 15, 2012)

We're not asking for funds...yet....Gotta start with the slab before you add the roof.  , any ideas to offer on how to do that or what you would like to see done?


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Oct 15, 2012)

I wish I had some ideas, but I don't know what can be done to ease the pressure on the public land. I wish DU or Delta would purchase the land I am talking about up here since the state will not.


----------



## waddler (Oct 15, 2012)

A couple of hitchiking ideas to kick around. Beaver ponds are long on raising ducklings, but pretty short on hunting opportunities for many people. You maybe should think of your project as the beaver ponds being a nursery with limited hunting, and think of broad, water oak flats as hunting territories. 

I got about 800 crossties free from the railroad in Arkansas, just because they were old and the RR had no place to go with them. Now they were not the best of ties, but I used well over a 100 of them to make a causeway to reach our pit. 

Now if you could bargain with the RR for some, (they are scattered up and down 29 toward Atlanta), you can use them for levees on a flat to hold 2-4 inches of rainwater or diverted stream water. You could also bargain with the landowner to cut some standing gum trees and use them the same way. Some old hay and blown leaves will stop up the leaks, and make a large puddle which could easily be drained after season so as not to hurt tree growth. They can be easily shored up from year to year and eventually the levee becomes a low permanent hump.

I know there are Paper Companies and landowners that have places like this  near the Ogeechee, all the way from up near Hancock County all the way to the coast. Back years ago I made an overnite float from above Mitchell down to Davisboro, and that is some sweet swamp. Making arrangements with landowners and hunting lease holders is the key. Either side of that river would be tons of places to raise ducklings, and  shallow flooded areas of water oaks near the river and along streams leading into it would bring the ducks for food.

Another thing about woodducks is they will walk around an area on dry land for acorns, so the flooded areas would not have to encompass the entire feeding area.

Maybe you all can add to these thoughts.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 15, 2012)

Word!! Digging the RR tie idea. Never heard of that before and it sounds pretty dang good! Thank you!


----------



## Potlicker60 (Oct 15, 2012)

I love the enthusiasm!


----------



## CootCartel (Oct 15, 2012)

i love the wing idea... just say when...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 15, 2012)

You may even want to consider GA DNR linking up with some states farther north and Canada, VA just did it for five years I believe.

From another site:
The Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries (VDGIF) signed a Memorandum of Agreement (MOA) with Ducks Unlimited in September to join the Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies State Grants Program. The MOA was signed at the Ducks Unlimited Virginia Granders Society Event outside of Richmond on the banks of the James River. Ducks Unlimited Chief Conservation Officer Paul Schmidt signed on behalf of Ducks Unlimited.

Virginia will contribute $25,000 a year for five years to fund habitat projects in eastern Canada. Their contribution will be matched by Ducks Unlimited and leveraged through the North American Wetlands Conservation Act (NAWCA), resulting in at least $100,000 a year for conservation projects. Habitat conservation efforts will begin in the eastern portion of Canada and focus on habitats important to black ducks that stage and breed in this area and winter in Virginia.

"This is Virginia's inaugural participation in the state grants program, which funds North American Waterfowl Management Plan habitat projects in Canada," Schmidt said. "We are very pleased to have them as a partner in waterfowl habitat conservation in Canada." 

In a unique arrangement, much of the funding for the state grant will come from state duck stamp sales revenue, but part will come from Virginia's non-game fund. Most states fund their contribution solely through hunting license and/or state duck stamp sales.

"Virginians understand that the habitats that benefit waterfowl also greatly benefit many other species of non-game migratory birds," said VDGIF Executive Director Bob Duncan. 

"Sportsmen have long borne the majority of the financial costs of conservation. We see this arrangement as an opportunity to increase our contribution and share the responsibility of funding conservation among our stakeholders." <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## wray912 (Oct 16, 2012)

andyparm said:


> I would love to see more areas like Rhett's and champney. I do live on the coast so this would directly affect me, but it really is the best area with the best opportunities in the state. Ft. Stewart has endless swamps you just have to have clearance and call ahead to make sure the area you want to hunt is open. Rhetts and Champney could be managed a little better to ensure better habitat throughout the impoundments. Butler can be very productive as well. Getting on standby can be a hassle though. I know a few local lawyers that are diehard duck hunters. I'll ask a few questions and see what they think.
> 
> I've wondered why we couldn't possibly plant refuges such as the butler and champney refuge (no hunting areas) with millet or something that ducks will eat that would easily grow in the soil conditions. Cut it before the season starts and flood. No harm because no one can hunt these areas so it wouldn't be like baiting. If anything it would bring more ducks to the area over the years and ultimately make hunting the area more productive. I'm no biologist so I wouldn't know what could grow in the soil conditions but something!!



that would pose a problem because then the ducks have everything they need in one place and wouldn't have to move therefore ruining hunting in rhetts champney and butler...there are already alot of ducks that learned to stay in the ponds across from the butler office because they wont get shot at there you start planting millet and other food in them all of them will stay put and will be off limits to hunters


----------



## PaulD (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL! That might not be a bad thing for a couple of years. I mean it IS a 2.2 bird average per person over there. LOL....J/K about it not being a bad thing.
We need to work on getting birds here and over all improvement so refuge improvement would be part of that.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 16, 2012)

wray912 said:


> that would pose a problem because then the ducks have everything they need in one place and wouldn't have to move therefore ruining hunting in rhetts champney and butler...there are already alot of ducks that learned to stay in the ponds across from the butler office because they wont get shot at there you start planting millet and other food in them all of them will stay put and will be off limits to hunters



I should have mentioned this before, but the DNR usually floods the refuge and then drains parts of it for the opener to get the ducks to move to the hunting areas. Honestly, if building duck numbers is the goal, I would be for not doing that for a few years to help build migrating numbers. As mentioned many times before, this is not an overnight thing to gain duck numbers for one season. In the long run the entire area would most likely see dramatic increases in duck numbers by having refuge areas for the ducks to rest and feed. Also, as I mentioned before, the refuges are a perfect place to START some of the practices. Of course I'd much rather plant millet, rice, and corn in my honey hole in Rhetts. Eventually the goal would be to plant Rhetts, Champney, and Butler. Funding and permission have to be obtained before going into something that large scale. Planting the refuges first is simply a way to use a smaller area with no hunting pressure to prove the point that planting is a very good practice to help migrating birds of all types to stick around our area.


----------



## GSURugger (Oct 16, 2012)

PaulD said:


> LOL! That might not be a bad thing for a couple of years. I mean it IS a 2.2 bird average per person over there. LOL....J/K about it not being a bad thing.
> We need to work on getting birds here and over all improvement so refuge improvement would be part of that.



You know my ideas, and mine are not new or original


----------



## PaulD (Oct 16, 2012)

No, but they are good and proven!!!


----------



## wray912 (Oct 17, 2012)

I wouldnt mind bringing a state stamp back for better waterfowl management and possibly addin some new land


----------



## wray912 (Oct 17, 2012)

killer elite said:


> Take all the Money that is given to DU and Delta Waterfowl in the State of GA and keep it in our state for several years and I wonder what we would have?



Exactly


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Only bad thing is a state stamp would go to a general fund, unless it was regulated otherwise.


----------



## waddler (Oct 18, 2012)

*No More GUMMINT Please!!*

Start

Georgia Wood Ducks Unlimited​
If this organization is honest, open, and has definite goals that can be measured and validated, Georgia Waterfowlers will support it. The Gummint has too many sticky fingers.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright, brain trust meeting next Wednesday 11/24/2012. At the wing establishment off of HWY 204 and I-95 in Richmond Hill, Ga. This should be a pretty central spot for everyone on the coast. 5:30 I'll get there.....If You don't know the wing establishment I speak of it's the one that is a synonym for a pair of owls.......If you don't know what a synonym is, then I'm sorry in advance.


----------



## labradoodle (Oct 18, 2012)

pauld said:


> alright, brain trust meeting next wednesday 11/24/2012. At the wing establishment off of hwy 204 and i-95 in richmond hill, ga. This should be a pretty central spot for everyone on the coast. 5:30 i'll get there.....if you don't know the wing establishment i speak of it's the one that is a synonym for a pair of owls.......if you don't know what a synonym is, then i'm sorry in advance.



10/24/12?


----------



## PaulD (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes 10/24


----------



## PaulD (Oct 22, 2012)

Bump: Anyone that is planning on showing up shoot me a PM so I'll keep an eye out for you, please.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 23, 2012)

Tomorrow night!!!!! Who all should I plan on being there to start this thing up and get the ball going on improving things.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll be there. I may be a few minutes late though. I get off at 530.


----------



## waddler (Oct 26, 2012)

So how did the meeting go?


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's an idea combining many of the above mentioned suggestions/comments:  By simply having this forum, we have the gift of open communtication of strangers with a common interest.  That is the first and most important thing.  Using this tool, we must further organize ourselves if there is any action to be made.  I do not believe giving a penny to any outside organization (DU, DW, State, Federal,etc.) will directly impact georgia's hunting habitat due to the aforemetioned problems of overcrowding.  I am not disregarding funding to those organizations for the purposes of breeding habitat. i.e. prarie pothole region; as this is most important in order for the ducks to even exist in the first place.  That being said, someone,  anyone, must first step up and find a lawyer.  The lawyer is essential because what I am proposing is that, through this forum, georgia duck hunters can form our own conservation/habitat improvement organization.  This would ensure the money we spend would stay where intended.  IN GA.  This process would take time of course, but I believe it can happen if we want it to.  Back to the lawyer, lawyers can set up formal organizations, draw up contracts, etc. and make them legally bound agreements.  This is necessary as there would of course be internal chaos within any organization who's members would assuredly have differing interests within their common interest.  I wouldn't be concerned with what the organization was called, but once established and given a title, the membership inquiries would begin. (as the announcement of such an organization would assuredly be posted on the forum!!!)  Again an attorney would help with drawing up a contract which would explicitly describe every aspect of what the organization's purposes were to be as well as what they were specifically not intended for.   For example, as we are all georgians, from different geographical regions of the state, there could be divisions within the organization.  These divisions would then assign areas such as reservoirs, marshes, rivers, etc. which the collective members had an interest in making improvements.  From there, "work days" could be organized utilizing collected funding and efforts by the members to make improvements to local areas.  This type of system would entice action from enthusiastic hunters.  Is it likely to happen, probably not.  Possible? certainly.  It only takes a few good brains to get something like this started, and the process would be slow, but within a few years who knows!  I, for instance would be glad to donate my money and efforts to local projects which could lobby for the opening of county reservoirs to duck hunting.  Something, for instance, I believe would have a HUGE impact on spreading the hunting pressure across the state instead of keeping it concentrated on the few areas of our large reservoirs which are already open for hunting-and extensively overcrowded.  Keep the Ideas coming in!  I am seeing some serious intelligence in these threads.  It is my conclusion, that a "grassroots" organization be established in order to ensure that factions of waterfowl hunters get their voices heard so that everyone has a chance to pop a few birds without driving 300 miles, dragging a boat, at $4 a gallon to see any quality hunting.  Which I find extremely frustrating, considering there is a county reservior across the road from my house; 2,000 acres owned by the county, inelegable for development and full of hydrilla, only for use as drinking water and fishing.  Places like this exist all over the state and I believe if even a small number of hunters, belonging to a larger established organization, were to propose a "deal" with the proper authorities, hunting access across the state could be vastly improved.  Maybe just a dream though.  we'll see...

Oh and feel free to reply with pessimistic, cynical, comments on how this would or could never work.  Meanwhile,  enjoy staring at the sky while there are no birds to be found because you're on a reservoir or impoundment you're sharing with hundreds of other hunters and the best educated birds in the world.


----------



## waddler (Oct 26, 2012)

Would you spearhead an effort to assimilate 20 like minded folks in your county? Maybe just get together informally and start having a meeting each month at a fishfry? Select leaders and formulate a structure that you  could  adjust to fit within a statewide structure to be put together later?

Unless the PEOPLE at the county level want this, it will not happen.


----------



## andyparm (Oct 26, 2012)

These last two ideas are exactly what we need. I know for a fact there are hundreds of duck hunters in the Altamaha WMA area who have to be atleast somewhat interested in the things we've been discussing. If we can get something going and spread the idea to people who do not use this forum as well as those who do we've got a start. I wouldn't see why it would be a problem to get something going and then have an annoucement at your local DU banquet. Just state that in addition to your donations to DU we have a group solely devoted to Georgia hunting and we need support. Of course it needs a name and a legit following to make it stick. That's where we come in. I can get a few people together before our local DU meeting to kind of hint around about the idea and see who might be interested for Glynn County/coastal region/Altamaha WMA.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 26, 2012)

Lots of great ideas on here, but we need to get organized to make anything happen.  I believe every one here is willing to pay more and invest time to create better opportunities for waterfowl hunting. But you must be careful that adding cost to the waterfowl stamp or tag doesn't just disappear like all other tax dollars. I can tell you a politician will take all the money you want to give. There just needs to be some verbage stating it is a special fee, and a separate fund should be set up to channel the funds into with someone over seeing the use. It would definitely take legal help to get it right but without organization,  we would be just raising the cost of hunting with no gain. I just wish they could find ways to flood the    (40) DU projects that already exist in Georgia.  We are the hunters, it is up to us to make things better for us and future generations. This is one of the best threads I have read on this forum. Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 26, 2012)

Benjie Boswell said:


> I wish I had some ideas, but I don't know what can be done to ease the pressure on the public land. I wish DU or Delta would purchase the land I am talking about up here since the state will not.



I agree. Sooooooo much river bottom and creeksheds in the ONF. gimme a bulldozer and a week, we'd have several impoundments goin!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 26, 2012)

waddler said:


> Would you spearhead an effort to assimilate 20 like minded folks in your county? Maybe just get together informally and start having a meeting each month at a fishfry? Select leaders and formulate a structure that you  could  adjust to fit within a statewide structure to be put together later?
> 
> Unless the PEOPLE at the county level want this, it will not happen.



In short, yes.  My problem is:  I don't yet know 20 people in my county who really care about waterfowl hunting.  There's a few I know who would, and I know there's plenty out there; I just don't know who they are.  Which, is all the more reason this forum may be our saving grace.


----------



## waddler (Oct 26, 2012)

Post up a request for PMs from folks on here in your county. Also, the local sporting goods and fish bait shops know who the duck hunters are. They will come.


----------



## PaulD (Oct 26, 2012)

Everything went very well, just a few of us there but we knocked around some good idea's. I'm thinking about having a little get together week after next down around Brunswick and then maybe one up around the macon area between the splits to get a better feel for what the thoughts, goals and general idea's are. Let's take this slow and let the train build steam here. There's good things coming here with time but I want to make sure we are seeing definite dedication and a willingness to work together.


----------



## waddler (Oct 27, 2012)

andyparm said:


> These last two ideas are exactly what we need. I know for a fact there are hundreds of duck hunters in the Altamaha WMA area who have to be atleast somewhat interested in the things we've been discussing. If we can get something going and spread the idea to people who do not use this forum as well as those who do we've got a start. I wouldn't see why it would be a problem to get something going and then have an annoucement at your local DU banquet. Just state that in addition to your donations to DU we have a group solely devoted to Georgia hunting and we need support. Of course it needs a name and a legit following to make it stick. That's where we come in. I can get a few people together before our local DU meeting to kind of hint around about the idea and see who might be interested for Glynn County/coastal region/Altamaha WMA.



A journey of a thousand miles begins with one step. (from some long dead chinaman)

I believe one county could pave the way. Get your 20 people that includes a lawyer, and explore the possibility of a "non profit charity" type structure, possibly making donations tax deductible. (Elfii could help out here with suggestions)

First order of business is to determine the mission of the group, which should be centered around HABITAT conservation and improvement. Improved hunting will  be an inevitable side benefit. Form the first group, make up a presentation and send missionaries into adjoining counties with the info.

Every county chapter is autonomous, controlling its own money, goals and management. No one from the mountains should have a sayso in the operations of a coastal county chapter, and vice versa. The autonomous chapters can voluntarily join themselves into a federation of chapters to accomodate the accomplishment of like minded goals. If this results in several federations, so be it, the county federations can then join in an additional state wide federation to impact the goals of the county federations.

I can envision federations of counties based on major waterways, (such as the Flint River, Ogeechee River, Savannah River, etc.), the Coastline (Savannah to St. Marys) and Mountain lakes.

We do not need nor want the State and Federal Gummints involved except to establish the environmental and hunting laws. The chapters can effect legal operations without outside help. I know many proven ways to acquire funding for all aspects of the program without becoming beholden to a set of rules imposed by bureaucrats with personal agendas.

The number one issue now is to get someone to step forward in some county to establish the first chapter. Do not worry about failing to get it right the first time, simply put in place a mechanism to adjust the structure as the chapter evolves. Besides that, having a fish fry each month with a bunch of friends is reason enough to get 20 duck hunters together.


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey waddler, 

Im not sure on all the details but to be first considered a non-profit and get the tax break you have to pay the govt for it. Its a lil over a grand to get it and it takes a little while to get it all done.


----------



## waddler (Oct 27, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> Hey waddler,
> 
> Im not sure on all the details but to be first considered a non-profit and get the tax break you have to pay the govt for it. Its a lil over a grand to get it and it takes a little while to get it all done.



Yep, I do not know. I am always long on ideas and short on details. Perhaps we can find out the correct procedure and methodology. In my programs they have all been "for profit" LLCs, and I have set them all up myself. But it would be a big plus and worth a grand to be able to fund raise with tax deduction for donation. I am sure Elfii can help us with this, but he is probably in a tree this morning. Maybe when he checks in he will read this, if not we can PM him.

However, we don't need anything for a fish fry and that is where this whole affair will start in my opinion. Just "get 'em together" and let it happen.


----------



## waddler (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a link to River Systems and Watersheds maps.

http://www.google.com/search?q=ga+river+maps&hl=en&biw=1093&bih=471&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=Li2NUIK-HIX88gTp_4H4Dw&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQsAQ


----------



## waddler (Oct 29, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> Hey waddler,
> 
> Im not sure on all the details but to be first considered a non-profit and get the tax break you have to pay the govt for it. Its a lil over a grand to get it and it takes a little while to get it all done.



Here is a non-profit duck organization right on this site and from our area.

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2522&cid=90

Some of these fellows must be on this forum. Seems like they are mostly building nest boxes, but they have already figured out many of the obstacles to setting up a charitable organization.

Maybe they can share their experiences.


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 31, 2012)

waddler said:


> Here is a non-profit duck organization right on this site and from our area.
> 
> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2522&cid=90
> 
> ...


I'm gonna print some cheap flyers and see if the academy sports up the road from me will let me leave em out.  couple hundred should get some calls coming in....


----------



## waddler (Nov 1, 2012)

Good start! 

Remember that this is hunting season and most hunters will only give passing interest. Efforts to just FIND and get introduced to like minded people is the most to be expected until February. A good "social get together program" for Feb - Sept 2013  is a way to build a foundation for determining and establishing goals and actions.

E-mail is your best friend.

Old Saying: 

"People will follow a man that knows where he is going, even if they do not want to go there." 

If you know where you want to go and the other folks want to go also, it is a "No-Brainer".


----------



## waddler (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright.The time is NOW to start helping your future. Is the interest still alive, or did duck season lull you?


----------



## PaulD (Feb 3, 2013)

Still here. Like you said, this is the point in time to start working on stuff.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if Mottled Ducks will use a round nest box like the ones used for Mallards? I have spent some time researching but can't seem to find anything. Maybe some of you coastal guys could put a few out and report your findings (or maybe you already know). Just throwing out an idea.

Edit: found it. Not what I wanted to hear either.http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/research/AAB/038-mottled.php


----------



## waddler (Feb 3, 2013)

Maybe float some tractor tube islands?


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 4, 2013)

finally a good post on this forum. I would like to see more investment and pride taken in ga waterfowl hunting. this year I killed 11 different species of ducks total. half of those were on PUBLIC LAND. For example, places like the north end of lake blackshear (campers haven) would be awesome places to incorporate waterfowl managent practices. With the sport growing alot of public land is getting shot to heck and hurting the hunt. With managment and control of the amount hunting on these areas, there could be some really good hunting. one of my best hunts was on Butler. its only hunted 2 times a week. and yeah it sucks to make that drive and not draw a blind. But imo i would much rather take a chance and possibly have a great hunt than go somewhere with fifty boats at the ramp, and people sky bustin and educating the birds. theres plenty of public lakes that could be properly managed with "the want to" and support. I'm all in.


----------



## HawgHunterMK (Feb 4, 2013)

also, im in the wildlife/forestry program at ABAC. wild life students take several trips to sapelo island during the summer to study the deer. im sure if a legit group got started the proffesors and students wouldnt have a problem getting involved in this. gee haw whoah back


----------



## waddler (Feb 7, 2013)

As I have posted before here, I m convinced duck hunting in Ga.will be best served thru a grassroot organization of hunters primarily on a County basis. I will be back from Arkansas hopefully this week, so anyone interested in pursuing this prospect for the Clarke, Oconee, Jackson, Barrow Area shoot me PM. 

I love fish fries and BBQs, maybe we get together at the chicken house on my place in Bogart and see what happens.


----------



## David Parker (Feb 7, 2013)

Just a general suggestion to the OP.  The WMA in my area doesn't have much for access, so initially, making different access options could improve it.  The other item was related to developing a primitive camp/shelter and then book it for mid-sized groups to have 1-2 night camping options.  Put the shelter on the border so you really don't infringe or or impose on the overall acreage.  Some of the WMA's maybe have something like this.  I'm just referring to the one/s that don't.  Like the one around me.


----------



## waddler (Feb 15, 2013)

waddler said:


> As I have posted before here, I m convinced duck hunting in Ga.will be best served thru a grassroot organization of hunters primarily on a County basis. I will be back from Arkansas hopefully this week, so anyone interested in pursuing this prospect for the Clarke, Oconee, Jackson, Barrow Area shoot me PM.
> 
> I love fish fries and BBQs, maybe we get together at the chicken house on my place in Bogart and see what happens.





No takers so far. Interest seems to wane quickly once the season is over. Now is the time to impact your future duck hunting in Georgia.


----------



## waddler (Apr 4, 2013)

Still no interest.


----------



## Headsortails (Apr 4, 2013)

It is my opinion that ending hunting at noon, dropping the limit to four and even closing some days of the week would do much to improve duck hunting. I have supported DU for years but I agree that Arkansas hunters have benefited much more than Georgia hunters have.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (May 5, 2013)

Maybe we could do a walk in deal with land owners like they do in colorado the land owner get tax free land in return for opening their property to the public for hunting


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jun 19, 2013)

Bumping this back up


----------



## labradoodle (Jun 20, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> It is my opinion that ending hunting at noon, dropping the limit to four and even closing some days of the week would do much to improve duck hunting. I have supported DU for years but I agree that Arkansas hunters have benefited much more than Georgia hunters have.



look at the amount of food grown between say Canada and Arkansas. its not they benefit more, its common scents


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2013)

dream big it don't cost nothin


----------

